# Wild Camping on Suffolk Coast?



## fuzzyfreak (Jun 1, 2010)

I notice a lot of posts about where you can't wild camp in Suffolk (Aldeburgh/Southwold) - but anybody know where you can?


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Join this site you may find something there.

http://motorhomingwild.forumup.co.uk/index.php?mforum=motorhomingwild


----------



## loobyloo59 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi

We went wildcamping at Orford a couple of weeks ago!! naughty but nice! We drove to the quay and stopped at the car park opposite the Jolly Sailor pub late in the afternoon on a Saturday. We stayed there and went into the pub in the evening as they had entertainment on. We had no problems and left about 10 on the Sunday morning, there were a few people out for early morning walks with their dogs but no troubles!
We had already booked to stay at Run Cottage at Hollesley for the Sunday night, you could have stayed in the forestry area but it looked a bit spooky!!

If you find anywhere else can you let me know. thanks

Loobyloo


----------



## fuzzyfreak (Jun 1, 2010)

Interesting Loobyloo, having frequented the whole Suffolk coast since I was a child, I know the Orford area well and it was the first place that sprang to mind. There are a lot of bridle ways going into the woodland and heathland, in fact I used to drive on them as a teenager - you just confirmed what I thought!


----------

